# 88 grm convert to 20 oz refillable gas



## JJBASS (May 31, 2011)

I'm now using the Fulval 88g disposal Co2 for my 29 gal tank, its very expansive for the long run, its there anyway I can convert the one time disposal tube to a 20 OZ refillable pin ball tube with a convertor, if it works where to buy that convertor ?
Thanks:


----------



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

I have no experience with the Fluval system... Just an idea, can you use the smaller 12g cartridge with it? 

If so, you can pick up the 20g CO2 at CDN Tire for a lot less.

Let me know if that's the case, as I may be interested in trying out the Fluval system.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I purchased a JacPac CO2 kit and got a 20oz tank. Bought bits and pieces at Home Depot to attach airline tubing. A little over $60.00 for everything.


----------



## JJBASS (May 31, 2011)

BaRoK said:


> I purchased a JacPac CO2 kit and got a 20oz tank. Bought bits and pieces at Home Depot to attach airline tubing. A little over $60.00 for everything.


The JacPac CO2 kit will perfectly fit my Fluval 88g connector? Are you using the same system?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

nothing mentioned will work for you, only the adapter. try googling for it only american sites sell it for around 20 bucks + like maybe another 20-30 for shipping this is not sold locally if you don't want to order it online then you can try calling every single paintball place in your area and ask them if they can order it for you but it will probably still come up to the same price. or you can just get the cartridges at walmart since they sell it cheaper.


----------



## JJBASS (May 31, 2011)

Thanks all for the information, I'll use the Fluval 88g for the time being, eventually move to a 5lb tank with regulator system.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

My 88g cartilage lasted for 2 months at 1 bubble per 3 seconds. I manually turn them on and off (on at 10 am and off at 10pm). Canadian Tire and walmart sells the 88g cartilage, BUT you have to file the threads down and use teflon tape to prevent leaking. DO NOT twist the co2 unit with your hand on the knob and gauge. USE a monkey ranch instead. They break easily.


----------

